# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  | أصلك وفصلك | فوت جاي البيت بيتك ^_^

## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


أهلا وسهلا بجميع أعضاء منتدانا الغوالي ..
بهالموضوع بدي مشاركة فعّالة ، خصوصي انه هالموضوع مفيد جداً جداً وبعرفنا على بعضنا أكتر وبنتعرف فيه على مدن ومناطق عديدة وبزيد من ثقافتنا ..

* *
الموضوع كالتالي ..
كل عضو بدخل بحكي شو اصله ، من اي بلد واي مدينة واي قرية بالتحديد بالطريقة التالية:

انا من دولة ......................... .
من مدينة .................... قرية ................ (إن وجدت)
سكني الدائم في ...................... وأقيم مؤقتاً الآن في ................ (إن وجدت).

ثم يضع العضو بعض صورة او عدّة صور لبلده الأصل (مدينته او قريته) وبعض المعلومات عنها ..
الصور والمعلومات من السهل الحصول عليها فالشبكة تحتوي كل شيء!!

بالمختصر .. احكيلنا عن اصلك وفصلك 
ويا هلا بالجميع 

*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*أنا من فلسطين
من مدينة حيفا العريقة وتحديداً من منطقة جبل الكرمل
انا من سكّان مدينة اربد الأردنية ومقيم حالياً في دبي ..*


*
**حيفا هي مدينة كنعانية قديمة من مدن ما قبل التاريخ مقامة على جبل الكرمل.* 

*تقع حيفا على ساحل البحر الأبيض المتوسط في  شمال فلسطين عند التقاء دائرة عرض 32.49 شمالا وخط طول 35 شرقا وهي نقطة  التقاء البحر المتوسط بكل من السهل وجبل الكرمل، وهذا جعلها نقطة عبور  إجبارية، إذ يقل اتساع السهل الساحلي عن 200 متر.* 

*موقعها الإستراتيجي جعل منها ميناء بحريا  أصبح الأول في فلسطين، كما جعل منها بوابة للعراق والأردن وسوريا الجنوبية  عبر البحر المتوسط.* 

*وهي ذات أهمية تجارية وعسكرية طوال فترة تاريخها، ولهذا تعرضت للأطماع الاستعمارية بدءاً من الغزو الصليبي وحتى الاحتلال الصهيوني.* 

*وقد امتدت إليها خطوط السكك الحديدية لتربطها بالمدن الفلسطينية والعربية، من غزة واللد إلى بيروت وطرابلس ودمشق.* 
*
أما اسمها فيرى البعض أنه جاء من كلمة  حفا بمعنى شاطئ، وقد تكون مأخوذة من الحيفة بمعنى الناحية، ويرى البعض  الآخر أن الأصل في الحيفة المظلة أو المحمية، وذلك لأن جبل الكرمل يحيط بها  ويحميها ويظللها.* 

*وقد وردت في الكتب القديمة باسم سكيمينوس،  وسماها الصليبيون باسم كيفا وأحيانا سيكامنيون وتعنى باليونانية شجرة  التوت، وربما يرجع ذلك إلى كثرة أشجار التوت في حيفا.* 
*
فتحت حيفا في عهد الخليفة الأموي  معاوية بن أبي سفيان، على يد عمرو بن العاص عام 633م، ونتيجة لذلك بدأت  القبائل العربية بالاستقرار في فلسطين، وعلى وجه الخصوص في مناطق الساحل  الفلسطيني، وبقيت حيفا جزءا من الدولة الإسلامية طيلة العهد الأموي  والعباسي.*
*
بدأ الاستيطان الأجنبي في المدينة عام  1868 من قبل مجموعة عائلات ألمانية قادمة من جنوب غرب ألمانيا، وقد أقام  هؤلاء مستوطنة لهم في القسم الغربي من المدينة وتلاحق بناء المستوطنات  الألمانية في منطقة الساحل، وقد مهدت هذه المستوطنات في النهاية لإقامة أول  حي ألماني على الطراز الحديث في المدينة، وهو حي "كارملهايم" في جبل  الكرمل.* 

*وهكذا ساهم الألمان في تطور مدينة حيفا من  خلال ما جلبوه من وسائل وأساليب زراعية حديثة، إلا أنهم في الوقت نفسه  كانوا يمثلون الحلقة الأولى من سلسلة الأطماع الاستعمارية، التي أدت في  النهاية إلى إقامة الكيان الصهيوني الدخيل فوق الأرض الفلسطينية.*
*
وبعد خروج بريطانيا منتصرة من الحرب العالمية الأولى عام 1918م، أصبحت فلسطين خاضعة للانتداب البريطاني.* 

*وفي 21 أبريل/نيسان 1948 أبلغ الحاكم  العسكري البريطاني العرب قرار الجلاء عن حيفا في حين كان قد أبلغ الجانب  الصهيوني بذلك قبل أربعة أيام، وكان هذه الإعلان إشارة البدء للقوات  الصهيونية لتنفذ خطتها في الاستيلاء على المدينة وكان لها ما أرادت.* 

*وبعد احتلال اليهود للمدينة أجبر سكانها  العرب الفلسطينيون على مغادرتها وصودرت منازلهم ولم يسمح لهم بالعودة إليها  ليحتلها المهاجرون اليهود الذين تزايدوا فيما بعد ليصل عددهم الآن إلى نحو  300000 نسمة.*
*
وتشتهر حيفا بزراعة المحاصيل كالقمح  والشعير والعدس والحمضيات والخضراوات وتكثر فيها أشجار العنب والزيتون  واللوزيات التي تنمو على مرتفعاات الكرمل.* 

*كما تنشط بها كثير من الصناعات وحركة  التجارة من خلال شبكة الطرق والسكك الحديدية الخارجية بالإضافة إلى ميناء  حيفا الذي ساهم في تصدير كثير من منتجات فلسطين والأقطار العربية المجاورة.*
*
تضم حيفا مجموعة من المعالم الدينية والتاريخية والسياحية التي تشجع السياح على زيارة المدينة.*
*
كانت حيفا من كبريات المدن الفلسطينية  قبل عام 1948، تضم 18 عشيرة و52 قرية، دمر منها العديد من القرى لإقامة  المستوطنات الإسرائيلية، حيث أصبحت تضم 90 مستوطنة، ومازالت اليوم ثالث  أكبر مدينة في فلسطين المحتلة من حيث عدد السكان، بعد القدس وتل أبيب، وهي  مركز صناعي وتجاري رئيسي.*

*ويوجد بها ثاني أكبر مصفاة للنفط -والأخرى  في أشدود- تقوم عليها صناعات كيمياوية ضخمة، كما توجد بها قاعدة أميركية  وترسو على ساحلها قطع من الأسطول السادس الأميركي.




صور لحيفا ومنطقة جبل الكرمل



*














 :Emb3:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

انا من فلسطين
من مدينة جنين وتحديدا من عرابة
سكني الدائم في الأردن وأقيم مؤقتاً الآن في عمان


جنين مدينة فلسطينية، ومركز محافظة جنين وأكبر مدنها، تقع في شمال الضفة الغربية التابعة للسلطة الفلسطينية. تعتبر تاريخيا، إحدى مدن المثلث في شمال فلسطين، وتبعد عن القدس مسافة 75 كيلومترا إلى الشمال. تطل جنين على غور الأردن من ناحية الشرق، ومرج بن عامر إلى جهة الشمال.
بالرغم من قلة عدد سكانها حتى تاريخ وقوع النكبة مقارنة بالمدن الفلسطينية الأخرى، إلا أن لها ثقلا اقتصاديا أكبر بكثير من حجمها السكاني. يبلغ عدد سكان المدينة 39,000 نسمة، أما المحافظة فيقطنها حوالي 256,000 نسمة.
تصل مساحة مدينة جنين وحدها إلى 21,000 دونم، مما يجعلها ثالث أكبر مدينة فلسطينية في الضفة الغربية بعد الخليل ونابلس، بينما تبلغ مساحة محافظة جنين 583 كيلومترا مربعا أي 9,7% من مساحة الضفة الغربية الإجمالية. يتبع المدينة مخيم جنين الذي يقع غربها ويسكنه 16,000 لاجئ. وترتفع المدينة عن سطح البحر بمعدل 175 مترا.
عُرفت جنين بعدد من الأسماء عبر الزمن، وقد ورد اسم المدينة في مصادر وآثار المصريين القدماء والبابليين والآشوريين، فوفقًا لعلماء الآثار فإن الكنعانيين هم من أسسها في حدود سنة 2450 قبل الميلاد، وبهذا تعتبر من أقدم مدن العالم التي لا تزال مأهولة بالسكان. كانت تسمى قديمًا عين جانيم وتعني الجنائن، حيث ارتبط اسم المدينة بمرج بن عامر الذي يعتبر أخصب أراضي فلسطين التاريخية، وفي عهد الرومان كان في بقعتها قرية ذكرت باسم "جيناي" من قرى سَبَسْطية.
سيطرت على جنين الكثير من القوى، فكانت تارة تنهض وتارة أخرى تنتكس، إلا أن المدينة ازدهرت في أواخر الحكم العثماني وتأسس فيها أول مجلس بلدي في عام 1886. تطورت الحياة في جنين بصورة متسارعة عبر ما يزيد عن القرن بازدياد عدد اللاجئين إليها، حتى بلغت منزلتها المهمة بين المدن الكبرى بالضفة الغربية في العصر الحديث.
كان لمدينة جنين شأن عظيم في النضال الوطني الفلسطيني منذ بداية الصراع الفلسطيني الإسرائيلي، وظلت هاجسا بالنسبة لإسرائيل بسبب قربها من مدن الداخل ومشاركة عدد كبير من أبناءها في العمل المسلح ضد إسرائيل، خصوصا بعد الانتفاضة الثانية.

تقوم مدينة جنين على الأرض التي كانت تقوم عليها مدينة "عين جنيم" وتعني بالكنعانية عين الجنائن. لذلك سُميت بهذا الاسم بسبب الجنائن التي تحيط بها.
ذًُكرت مدينة "عين جنيم" في التوراة على أنها إحدى المدن التي سكنها اللاويون المنتمين لقبيلة "إسحقكر"، والذين غيروا اسمها إلى "جنّت" بعد بضع سنوات من استقرارهم بها. وفي كتابات أخرى يُرمز إلى المدينة باسم "جيني"، ويذكر المؤرخ اليهودي "يوسيفوس فلافيوس" أن مدينة جنين كانت إحدى مدن شمال السامرة.

تقع مدينة جنين على دائرة عرض 32,28 شمالاً وعلى خط طول 35,18 شرق غرينتش، كما تقع على الإحداثيات 208 عرض و178 طول حسب شبكة الإحداثيات الفلسطينية. ينقطع في الأجزاء الشمالية من فلسطين استمرار الإقليم الجبلي المحاذي للسهول الساحلية مكوناً سهلاً يشبه مثلثاً متساوي الأضلاع، تمتد قاعدته من سفوح جبل الكرمل في حيفا حتى شرق جنين، ويمتد الضلع الأول من جنوب شرق الناصرة وينتهي في جوار مدينة جنين، ويمتد الضلع الثاني بمحاذاة جبال الجليل. ويطلق على السهل اسم مرج ابن عامر. وبالتالي، يمثل موقع مدينة جنين رأس مثلث سهل مرج ابن عامر، عند التقاء المرتفعات الممتدة من جبل الكرمل ومن جنوب شرق الناصرة.
ومما يعطي موقع مدينة جنين أهمية أنها تقع في موقع وسطي بالنسبة للمدن الفلسطينية، حيث تقع جنوب مدينة الناصرة على بعد 25 كم، وإلى الجنوب الشرقي من مدينة حيفا على بعد 50 كم، وإلى الشمال من مدينة نابلس على بعد 43 كم.
تقع المدينة على السفح الشمالي لجبال نابلس على الجانب المطل على مرج بن عامر. وتنتشر مساكن المدينة على هذا السفح من ارتفاع يناهز 125م إلى ارتفاع يقارب 225م. ويتراوح انحدار هذا السفح بين 10-15 %، مما يشير إلى تدرج السفح بشكل تدريجي. وعند قمة السفح تقوم هضبة فسيحة ترتفع تدريجياً نحو الشرق، وتطل باتجاه الشمال على مرج ابن عامر ومن الجنوب الغربي تطل على سهل عرابة الذي يرتفع قرابة 250م، وبالتالي يظهر السفح الذي تقوم عليه المدينة، عتبة بين سهل مرج ابن عامر وبين سهل عرابة.


أحراش يعبد قرب جنين.
في محافظة جنين مدينتان، مدينة جنين وقباطيا، ويتبع المحافظة 14 بلدية كبيرة (هي يعبد، عرابة، برقين، صانور، سيلة الحارثية، سيلة الظهر، الزبابدة، اليامون، كفر راعي، كفر دان، ميثلون، دير أبو ضعيف، جبع، عجة)، كما ينتشر عدد ليس بقليل من القرى ومخيم يقع إلى الغرب من المدينة، والذي تعرض للاجتياح الإسرائيلي في شهر نيسان عام 2002. كانت جنين تضم قبل نكبة 1948 حوالي (70) قرية كبيرة وصغيرة وبعد النكبة اقتصرت على ما يقارب 30 قرية صغيرة. ومثل باقي المدن الفلسطينية، تعرضت أراضي شاسعة من جنين وقراها للمصادرة من قبل إسرائيل، حيث أقام على أرضها ما يزيد عن 10 مستوطنات.


صور لـ جنين








عرابة بلدة فلسطينية تقع حوالي 13 كم جنوب غرب مدينة جنين وتتبع محافظة جنين ويزيد عدد سكانها عن 12,000 نسمة وفي الخارج (40,000) نسمة جميعهم مسلمين. وترتفع عن سطح البحر حوالي 400 متر.
بلغ سكانها سنة 1980م سبعة آلاف نسمة.

تقع عرابة القديمة على تلة (ربوة) مرتفعة تمتد من شرق إلى غرب، ولكنها أخذت بالتوسع والامتداد العمرانيّ الأفقي لتشمل المنخفضين (الواديين) المحاذيين لتلك التلة، حتى وصل امتدادها الآن إلى التلال المجاورة.ترتفع عرابة عن سطح البحر (340) متراً، وإحداثيّ البلدة هو (32.24 شمالاً × 35.12شرقاً). تبعد عن بيت المقدس باتجاه الشمال نحو (100) كيلو مترٍ، وتقع إلى الجنوب الغربي من مدينة جنين (مركز المحافظة) وتبعد عنها نحو (12) كيلو متراً، وعرّابة كانت وما زالت من كبريات البلدات في محافظة جنين سكاناً ومساحةً. يحدّها من الشرق (مركة)و(قباطية) ومن الغرب (النزلة الشرقية) وقرية (صيدا) ومن الجنوب قرية (فحمة) وبلدة (عجة) ومن الشمال قرية (كفيرت) ومن الشمال مائلاً للغرب بلدة (يعبد).


صور لـ عرابة "جنين"

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*الله يسعد جنين شو بحبها .. ويسعد اهل جنين  ع فكرة زوج خالتي من عرّابة جنين ، للعلم ايضا فيه عرّابة في نابلس* 
*شكراً طوق الياسمين على المعلومات المفيدة .. في ميزان حسناتك ..*

----------


## (dodo)

انا من دولة الاردن 
من مدينة عمان 
 قريةابوعلندا 

*عمان عاصمة الأردن في العصور الغابرة وفي أيامنا الحاضرة. إنها ربة عمون التي شادها العمونيون القدماء عاصمة لهم. هي ذات المدينة التي ازدهرت في أيام اليونان والرومان، والتي أطلقوا عليها اسم فيلادلفيا ( مدينة الحب الأخوي). فيما مضى كانت أبنية المدينة تغطي سبعة تلال، مثلها مثل مدينة روما، أما الآن فان أبنيتها تنتشر على تسع عشرة تله.*  

*           تعتبر عمان مدينة المفارقات، يلتقي فيها القديم والحديث. يطلق البعض عليها اسم ( المدينة البيضاء)، وتنتشر منازلها وداراتها على تلال عديدة، بحيث تبدو أشبه ما تكون بلوحة فسيحة رسمتها الطبيعة، تتداخل فيها الألوان: البنفسجية والوردية والبيضاء. ويغلب اللون الآبي على أبنية المدينة، لان معظم العمارات والدارات أنشئت من الحجر الابيض، المصقول أحيانا والمسمسم لأحيانا أخرى، والذي تتخلل بعضه العروق الملونة الرائعة. بل انك لتجد هنا وهناك أبنية أنشئت من الرخام الأبيض المصقول.*
 
*           هذه المدينة التي يزيد عدد سكانها على مليون نسمة، تتمتع بثروة من المعالم الأثرية الخالدة. فعلى جبل القلعة الذي كان يتوج المدينة القديمة يرتفع هيكل هرقل، الى جانب متحف الآثار الذي يمكن للزائر أن يشاهد فيه أدوات تمثل حياة الإنسان في العهود الموغلة في القدم، منذ ما يقارب سبعمائة ألف سنة. أما في الجهة المقابلة لجبل القلعة، فيقوم المدرج الروماني الكبير الذي يتسع لخمسة الآلف متفرج. 
           ما تزال عمان تتوسع وتنتشر باستمرار، وهي العاصمة وكرسي الحكم والإدارة، الحافلة بالنشاط التجاري، تتخللها الفنادق الكبيرة، والأندية والمنتزهات، والملاعب الرياضية، ومراكز الثقافة والمؤتمرات، والنوادي الليلية. وتكثر في عمان المطاعم التي تشتهر بتقديم جميع أنواع المأكولات من الأطعمة العربية التقليدية الى أطعمة الشعوب العربية.**           يستطيع الزائر أن يجد في فنادق عمان وكلاء للسياحة والسفر من ذوي الخبرة في تأمين وتسهيل الحجز والسفر الى أي مكان في العالم. أما مطار الملكة علياء الدولي فيقع الى الجنوب من المدينة. وتقوم سيارات الأجرة والحافلات بتأمين المواصلات بكل يسر وسهولة بين المطار والمدينة.* 

سكني الدائم في الاردن

----------


## طوق الياسمين

> *الله يسعد جنين شو بحبها .. ويسعد اهل جنين  ع فكرة زوج خالتي من عرّابة جنين ، للعلم ايضا فيه عرّابة في نابلس* 
> *شكراً طوق الياسمين على المعلومات المفيدة .. في ميزان حسناتك ..*


وأكيد كمان جنين بتحبك وناسها بعزووك أكيد زوج خالتك ابو المحبوبة  :Db465236ff:  اه في عرابة نابلس صحيح
وهاد واجبي أشارك في هيك موضوع بجنن  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*يااااااااا سلااااااااااااااام على عمّان ونهارات عمّان ولياليها .. عمّان من اجمل العواصم على الإطلاق .. ربي يحفظها من كل سوء حبيبتي عمّان ..*

*شكرا دودو على المعلومات المفيدة*

----------


## rand yanal

أنا من الأردن,, من محافظة إربد ,, في أسكن في مدينة الحصن

*نبذة عن مدينة اربد*

*عروس الشمال .. إربد ، رحلة عبر ماضيها وحاضرها

 "محافظة اربد ثاني محافظات المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية مساحة وسكاناً، وهي حاضرة المنطقة الممتدة من نهر اليرموك شمالا الى نهر الأردن غرباً الى الحدود العراقية شرقاً، وتعد هذه المدينة الجميلة المنظر والموقع ذات أهمية حيوية، ويبلغ عدد سكان مدينة " اربد " عام 1987 حوالي (150,000 نسمة) ويتبع محافظة اربد ألوية عجلون ، وجرش، والرمثا، والكورة، وبني كنانة، والأغوار الشمالية، وتشكل هذه الألوية مع مدينة اربد ثلث سكان المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية وإستطاعت اربد أن تستقطب إهتمام العديد من الكتاب والمهتمَين، نظراً لأهمية هذه المدينة الاستراتيجية والتجارية والاقتصادية في شمال الأردن، سنلقي هذه الأضواء على تاريخها من خلال هذه المقالة تبرز المعالم الحضارية والتاريخية فيها، وفي المناطق التابعة لها.

 تشكل مدينة اربد مع ألويتها وحدة جغرافية متكاملة وذلك بسبب تضاريسها المتعددة والمتنوعة، فهناك الغور المنبسط ذو الطقس الحار صيفا واللطيف شتاء، ومرتفعات جبال عجلون التي تصل ارتفاعها إلى (1250)م عن سطح البحر، وتمتاز جبال محافظة اربد بكثافة الأشجار والغابات الحرجية دائمة الخضرة.

 إربد في التاريخ

 تعتبر مدينة اربد من المستوطنات البشرية القديمة الواقعة جنوب الشام، وتل اربد من أكبر التلال التي صنعها الإنسان في هذه المنطقة، ويعود تاريخه الى 5 آلاف سنة ق.م. وهناك شواهد تدل على وجود مدينة اربد تعود الى العصر البرونزي المتوسط(2000-1600ق.م)، وكانت تعرف بإسم أرابيلاArbilla ومنه اسمها الحالي. ومن الممكن أن تكون الاماكن المسماة " ارابيلا " و " اربد " الواقعة خارج اشور قد ابتناها أهل أرابيلا الأشوريه وسموها باسم مدينتهم.

 وكانت اربد محاطة بسور ضخم مبني بالحجارة السوداء الكبيرة، وقد وجد فيها مغائر من العصر البرونزي، وبركة ماء رومانية، أما الدلائل السكانية التي تشير إلى نوع الحياة ما بين العصر البرونزي والروماني فقد اندثرت نتيجة للعوامل الطبيعية القاسية، وأهمها الزلازل الذي تعرضت لها المنطقة.

 وفي العصر الروماني كانت اربد تحمل اسم " أرابيلا " Arbilla وكانت من مدن الحلف التجاري العشر " الديكابوليس " وتغلبت عبقرية المهندس الروماني على مشكلة الجفاف، بواسطة جرَ المياه عن طريق الأقنية التي ما تزال بعض آثارها موجودة إلى اليوم، وهناك بناء ضخم في مدينة اربد أقيم تكريماً للامبراطور الروماني ماركوس أنطونيوس راتيوس اغسطس.

 أما في العصر الإسلامي فقد جاء في " معجم البلدان" لياقوت الحموي قوله " اربد " بالفتح ثم السكون والباء الموحدة مدينة بالأردن قرب طبرية، تقع على يمين طريق مصر. وفي كتاب القلقشندي " صبح الأعشى " جاءت اربد بالفتح والسكون وياء موحدة.

 وسميت المنطقة المحيطة باربد غرباً وشمالاً إلى نهر اليرموك ووداي الأردن بالاقحوانة، نسبة إلى زهر الاقحوان الذي ينبت بكثرة في هذه المناطق، وقد تردد ذكر الاقحوانة في بعض المصادر الإسلامية. وحدثت فيها تلك الواقعة التي جرت في العصر الفاطمي الظاهر والقبائل العربية سنة (420هـ/1029م) وتردد اسم الاقحوانة في فترة الصراع الفرنجي في فلسطين سنة 1099م، وكان لمدينة اربد في العصر الأيوبي دور مهم في حركة الإتصالات والمواصلات بين دمشق وعكا على الساحل الفلسطيني، وكان من يريد أن يصل الى عكا عليه أن يسلك عبر مدينة اربد.

 وتظهر أهمية اربد في العصر المملوكي ، إذ كانت تابعة لنيابة دمشق، واعتبرت ضمن المنطقة القبلية، وقد وصف القلقشندي هذه المنطقة ، وهي المنطقة الواقعة جنوب مدينة دمشق - حوران وشمال الأردن - بقوله : " وهي جل البلاد الشامية، وبها أرزاق العساكر الإسلامية، وطريق الحاج إلى بيت الله الحرام، وزيارة نبيه عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام، وإلى الأرض المقدسة التى هي على الخيرات مؤسسة، وإلى الأبواب الشريفة السلطانية، وممر التجار القاصدين الديار المصرية، ومنازل العربان، ومواطن العشران".

 وبالنسبة لوصف المدينة ن فقد مرَ بها الرحالة بيركهارت السويسري عام 1812م وذكرها بقوله : " اربد هي المكان الرئيسي في المنطقة التي تدعى بني جهمة، تقوم قلعة اربد على تل ، وتقع القرية عند سفحه ، والصخر الكلسي الذي يمتد عبر الصويت والمعراض وعجلون وبني عبيد. يبدأ هنا بإفساح المجال لحجر حوران الأسود المبنيَة منه جميع بيوت اربد، وكذلك الأسوار الحديثة المحيطة بالقلعة، والأثر الوحيد في هذا المكان هو بركة كبيرة قديمة حسنة البناء، وقد طرحت حولها عدة توابيت حجرية كبيرة مصنوعة من ذات الصخر مع بعض النقوش البارزة المنحوتة منها ".*
[COLOR="red"]
*المواقع الأثرية[*/COLOR]

* من المواقع الأثرية التي ما زالت ماثلة للعيان في منطقة اربد:*

*· التل الصناعي : وهو أثر قائم في اربد ويحمل في جوفه بقايا المدينة القديمة.

 · مطحنة الملقي : وهي اهم مركز اقتصادي في المدينة القديمة.

 · خان حدو : أول مركز مواصلات في المدينة . وكان صلة الوصل ما بين البلدة والمناطق المحيطة. وهو قائم إلى الآن ويشغله متجر لبيع فراء الخراف.

 · سوق الصاغة القديم بساحته المبلطة بالحجر الأسود: ويعود تاريخه إلى بديات هذا القرن ، وتشوَه كثيراً عن طريق استخدام الدهان وإقتلاع حجارة الساحة وتغطيتها بالإسفلت.

 · نُزل غزالة: هو أول نُزل في البلدة كان ضيوف اربد ينامون فيه.

 · السرايا القديمة: وهي شاهد كبير على تطور المدينة، ويعود تاريخها إلى العهد العثماني، وقد كانت مراكز الحكم ومجمعاً للدوائر الرسمية، ويشغلها حالياً سجن اربد.

 · قصر الملكة مصباح: بني بالحجر الأحمر ليكون مقراً للملك عبداللَه أثناء زيارته للمدينة، تحول إلى مدرسة حملت نفس الاسم، ثم هدم وحل محله بناء تجاري ضخم.

 · منزل علي خلقي الشرايري: ويشكل نموذجاً فريداً للفن المعماري في تلك الحقبة، وقد هدمت أجزاء كبيرة منه.

 · دار الجودة: ويعود تاريخها إلى بديات القرن، كانت بمثابة دار للحكومة، ولفترات طويلة سكنها معظم الحكام الإداريين وضيوف المقاطعة من رجالات رسميين، وقد أقام بها، ولفترات، جلالة المغفور له الملك عبداللَه.

 · منزل شاعر الأردن عرار: تم هدم أكثر من نصفه، وتحول ما هدم إلى محلات تجارية.

 · مقام شرحبيل بن حسنة: ويقع هذا المقام في بلدة المشارع.

 · مقام معاذ بن جبل: ويقع في بلدة الشونة الشمالية.

 · مقام أبي عبيدة عامر بن الجراح: ويقع في الغور الأوسط.

 · أم قيس: وكانت تعرف باسم " جدارا " وهي احدى المدن العشر"الديكابولوس" وتقع في الجهة الشمالية الغربية من مدينة اربد على بعد ( 30 ) كم ، حيث تقع على هضبة تطل على وادي اليرموك والحمة الأردنية وبحيرة طبريا، وكانت أم قيس مدينة يونانية رومانية ذات أهمية، وقد انشئت فيها جامعة تخرّج فيها الشاعر الروماني " ملياجر " وآخرون كانت لهم شهرة في ذلك العصر ، ومازالت الآثار الرومانية واليونانية ماثلة للعيان في أم قيس حتى الوقت الحاضر.

 · بيت راس : إحدى المدن العشرْ الرومانية وكانت تعرف باسم " ديكابولوس " وتقع في الجهة الشمالية من مدينة اربد، وتعتبر إحدى ضواحيها. وفيها عدة هياكل وكنائس رومانية قديمة.

 · تل الحصن: ويقع في بلدة الحصن تل صناعي يبلغ إرتفاعه 40م، ويعود إلى أوائل العصر البرونزي ( 3000 سنة ق.م )، وقد عثر على نقوش وكتابات تدل على أن ذلك التل كان قائماً في أيام الرومان والبيزنطيين.

 · طبقة فحل ( بيلا ) : تقع آثار هذه المنطقة في الأغوار الشمالية بالقرب من بلدة المشارع، وهي إحدى مدن الحلف الروماني، وظهر اسم بيلا في أواخر القرن التاسع عشر قبل الميلاد، واستوطن في هذه المدينة جنود مقدونيون بعد فتح الأسكندر الكبير، واطلقوا عليها اسم بيلا، ويوجد فيها العديد من الآثار مثل، مدافن تعود إلى العصر البرونزي، وبعض المنازل التى تعود إلى العصر الحديدي، وقلعة هلنسية، وكنيسة تعود للعصر البيزنطي، وبعض المقاطع الفخارية التي تعود للعصر الإسلامي الأموي.

 · المسجد المملوكي: يقع في المنطقة القديمة بالمدينة، والمسجد مملوكي الأصل وخطَط على نفس النمط المعماري الذي بنيت عليه المساجد المملوكية في الأردن ويسمى اليوم المسجد الغربي.

 · المناطق السياحية: تنتشر في محافظة اربد الأماكن السياحية والطبيعية والأماكن الخلابة التي تشكل مناطق جذب سياحي، فإلى الغرب من مدينة اربد يقع وادي الأردن الذي يُعد من أكثر بقاع العالم إنخفاضاً، والذي يتميز بشتاء لطيف لإنخفاضه عن سطح البحر، كما تنتشر الينابيع والجداول والآبار الإرتوازية. ومن أهم المناطق السياحية، الحمة الأردنية التي تقع في حضن وادي اليرموك على بعد (37) كم إلى الشمال الغربي من إربد، التي يؤمها الناس للاستشفاء والراحة والاستجمام، وهناك مناطق شهيرة صالحة للتنزه في كل من جرش وعجلون والرمثا التي تضم، الذنيبة المطلة على وادي المقارن، وعمراوة التي بدأت باستثمار مياه شلالات الزلفا التي تصب في نهر اليرموك.**

أترككم مع مجموعة من الصور لمحافظة إربد....*


*الساعة في وسط محافظة إربد آخر شارع الحصن*















*وبالآخر ما بنسى حبيبتي وجارتي كلية الحصن (مهما كان بتضل عزيزة على كل واحد درس أو بدرس فيها بعدين هاي جارتي لازم أعزها ويكونلها حصة ..هههههههه)*












*طبعا كان بودي أصدمكوا أكتر بجارتي بس خفت تحسدوها..(والله موتت وأنا أدور على صور كلها مشاكل )*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

انا من فلسطين
 من مدينة جنين وتحديدا من عرابة
 سكني الدائم في الأردن-إربد

سأكتفي بما اوردته طوق الياسمين سابقاً عن جنين

موضوع مميز هدوء عاصف
دام جديدك

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*الله عليكِ يا رند طلعتي ساكنة جيراننا  ، بتشكرك على المعلومات المفيدة والرائعة عن عروس الشمال ، وشكراً لمشاركتك ايانا |أصلك وفصلك ^_^| ..*
*العقيق الأحمر كل الشكر لإلك لمرورك ومشاركتك معنا .. أهلا بكِ*

----------


## mylife079

انا من الاردن
من مدينة اربد قرية جديتا 
سكني الدائم في اربد - ايدون 

فيديو عن قريتي جديتا 
*
*



*
قرية جديتا 

أكبر قرى لواء الكورة، تعد بلدة جديتا أكبر قرية في لواء الكوره وتتمتع بكثافة سكانية عالية وهي من أجمل مناطق الأردن على الإطلاق
المناطق السياحة


برقش :تتصف بكثافة اشجارها وتنوع تضاريسها واعتدال مناخها وتشتهر باشجار البلوط والقيقب والزعرور زالملول والزيتون والعنب وهي بحاجة لمشروع سياحيوادي الريان وهو من أجمل الوديان المليئة بالرمان والاشجار المثمرةالمعلقةمغارة برقشمطل عرجانالحاوي
**
**صور لمنطقة برقش التابعه لبلدة جديتا*
























*
*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*أهلا محمد حورية نوّرت الموضوع والله ، كمان شو هالصور الحلوة ، أول مرة بشوف صور لقرية "جديتا" وبتشكرك كتير عالمعلومات الرائعة ، الله يعطيك الف عافية ومني منك وعلى هالمناظر الحلوة ما بطلع من قريتي لو شو ما يصير  شكراً الك ..*

----------


## mylife079

حبيبي محمود 

شو بدنا نعمل اضطرينا نطلع ظروف الحياة ياخوي

----------


## عاشقة الاردن1

مدينة السلط



 هي رابع أكبر مدن المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية من حيث عدد السكان، يبلغ عدد سكانها قرابة 150 الف نسمة. تبعد عن عمان عاصمة الأردن مسافة 30 كيلومتر. هي عاصمة محافظة البلقاء.

كانت السلط حتى بدايات القرن العشرين عاصمة إمارة شرق الأردن. بلدية السلط تعد ،إلى جانب بلدية عجلون في شمال البلاد، إحدى أقدم بلديات الأردن. تتميز بطبيعتها الجبلية وتراصّ بيوتها بعضها فوق بعض. من أشهر شوارعها شارع الحمام في وسط المدينة، سمي بذلك نسبة إلى حمام تركي فيه, شارع الميدان حيث كان به ميدان لطراد الخيل, شارع الدير وهو آخر امتداد شارع الخضر وسمي شارع الخضر نسبة إلى مقام الخضر عليةالسلام ومن اشهر الاحياء حي الجادور وذلك نسبتا إلى مقام النبي جاد الموجود فيه. .ووادي شعيب عليه السلام نسبة إلى النبي شعيب حيث مقامه فيه.أما مقام النبي يوشع يوجد في منطقه جبليه تسمى جبل زي . أطلق الرومان عليها اسم السلط او "سالتوس" ومعناها ارض التين والعنب (الوادي المشجر).

مدينة السلط ذات تضاريس جبلية، ويوجد فيها كثير من الحارات او الاحياء. تحتوي هذه المدينة على العديد من الاثار وفيها اقدم متحف في الاردن (متحف السلط )ويمثل تاريخ السلط ويحتوي على عده اركان ركن الاثار القديمه والحلى والملابس والادوات المنزيليه القديمه وكذلك العمله النقديه القديمه لعده ازمنه وحضارات وفي السلط المناطق الاثريه والتاريخيه كثيره منها مقام نبي الله يوشع بن نون وشلالات الرميمين وقلعة القلعة والخضر لجدعة وحي السلط القديم وسوق السكافية؛ كل هذه مبانٍ وآثار قديمة جدا وتحتوي كذلك على قصر أبو جابر الذي حاليا تقوم فرقة يابنية بترميمه حيث بناه|العثمانيين]] عندما كانوا مقيمين في السلط. وتحتوي اراضي السلط على اشجار العنب والتين والرمان وغيرها.السلط عدة جبال او مرتفعات عدا عن وسط البلد ومن هذه الجبال الخندق والعيزريه والسلالم وزي والمنشيه وغيرها.

من أقدم المدارس في الأردن مدرسة السلط الثانوية وقد خرجت العديد من رجالات الأردن المهمين وتمتاز بموقع مميز في مدينة السلط في حي المنشية. تم ترميمها في عهد الملك حسين بن طلال قبل عدة سنوات لكي تحافظ على جمالها ومدرسة السلط الثانويه للبنات ايضا من اقدم واعرق المدارس في السلط .

مر على السلط حكام كثيرون منذ تأسيسها فقد سكنها اليهود منذ قبل الميلاد ثم الرومان واليونان والاتراك "العثمانيين"

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

اهلا بكم جميعاً...
اهلاً هدوء وانبسطت انك من جبل كرمل...
في عضو كان كأنو اسمو كرمل و رحل...
وبتذكر كتبتلو كلمات برحيلو بس انا ما بقدر الاقيها...
اهلا عقيق و زمردة و رند و ماي لايف و عاشقة و دودو....
كلكم احلى من بعض...
مساء الخير

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*شكراً لمشاركتكِ "عاشقة الأردن" إيانا  معلومات جميلة عن مدينة أجمل ، السلط وما أدراكِ ما السلط ، أجمل ما قد تراه عيناكِ من المُدن .. ، شكراً لكِ ..*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*قلعتي أبدية الشُكرُ لكَ موصول ، كم انا سعيدٌ بمرورك من هنا .. أهلاً بك*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> اهلا بكم جميعاً...
> اهلاً هدوء وانبسطت انك من جبل كرمل...
> في عضو كان كأنو اسمو كرمل و رحل...
> وبتذكر كتبتلو كلمات برحيلو بس انا ما بقدر الاقيها...
> اهلا عقيق و زمردة و رند و ماي لايف و عاشقة و دودو....
> كلكم احلى من بعض...
> مساء الخير




شكرا لك قلعتي ابدية ^_^

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*من جديد رح نتابع مشاركات الأعضاء 
*

----------


## الوسادة

*انا من دولة .....(** فلسطيــــــــــــــن** ) .................... .
من مدينة ....(** الرملة**) ................ قرية ...(* *بيت نبالا** ) ............. 
سكني الدائم في ....( الأردن ) .................. وأقيم مؤقتاً الآن في ....( عمان ) ............ 


**القرية قبل الإغتصاب (إقتباس من كتاب* *كي لا ننسى** للدكتور وليد الخالدي)*

كانت القرية، القائمة على تل صخري ينحدر نحو الجنوب الغربي، تشرف على السهل المحيط باللد إلى الشرق من مطارها. وكانت تقع شرقي طريق عام يفضي إلى الرملة ويافا وإلى غيرهما من المدن. ومما عزّز صلات بيت نبالا بالمراكز المدينية خط فرعي لسكة الحديد كان يصلها بخط سكة حديد رفح-حيفا. وكانت طريق فرعية أخرى تربطها بالقرى المجاورة لها في الشرق والجنوب الشرقي. في سنة 1596، كانت بيت نبالا قرية في ناحية الرملة (لواء غزة)، وعدد سكانها 297 نسمة. وكانت تؤدي الضرائب على عدد من الغلال كالقمح والشعير والزيتون والفاكهة، بالإضافة إلى عناصر أخرى من المستغلات كالماعز وخلايا النحل ومعصرة كانت تستعمل لمعالجة الزيتون أو العنب. 
في أواخر القرن التاسع عشر، كانت بيت نبالا قرية متوسطة الحجم تقع في طرف سهل. ويف فترة الانتداب أنشأ البريطانيون معسكراً في الجوار. وكان للقرية، في تلك الأثناء، شكل شبكة متعامدة الخطوط مستطيلة الشكل؛ إذ كانت شوارعها الفرعية تمتد في موازاة شارعين رئيسيين يتقاطعان وسطها. وكانت بضعة دكاكين ومسجد ومدرسة ابتدائية تتجمهر عند ذلك التقاطع. وكانت المدرسة أُسست في سنة 1921، وكان يؤمها 230 تلميذاً في عام 1946/1947. وكان سكان القرية، ومعظمهم من المسلمين، يبنون منازلهم بالحجارة والطين، ويعتاشون من الزراعة؛ فيزرعون الحبوب (ولا سيما القمح) والزيتون والعنب والفاكهة، كالتين والحمضيات. وكانت الزراعة بعلية في معظمها، لكن بساتين الحمضيات كانت تروى من آبار ارتوازية. وكانت الحقول الزراعية تتحلّق حول القرية، باستثناء رقعة تنتشر بين الغرب والجنوب الغربي. في 1944/1945، كانت ما مجموعه 226 دونماً مخصصاً للحمضيات والموز، و10197 دونماً للحبوب، و1733 دونماً مروياً أو مستخدماً للبساتين. وكان ثمة خربتان جنوبي القرية.

*إحتلال القرية وتطهيرها عرقيا (إقتباس من كتاب* *كي لا ننسى** للدكتور وليد الخالدي)*

ورد ذكر بيت نبالا في الأوامر العملانية لعملية داني. فقد صدرت الأوامر إلى القوات الإسرائيلية، وفق ما يقول المؤرخ الإسرائيلي بِني موريس، بمهاجمة بيت نبالا التي كانت ترابط فيها ؟ كخط دفاع ثان_ سرية من الجيش العربي (قوامها 120-150 جندياً)، بعد الاستيلاء على اللد والرملة. وفي 13 تموز/يوليو 1948 طُرد سكان اللد من مدينتهم، وأكره الجنود الإسرائيليون كثيرين منهم على التوجه إلى بيت نبالا (التي كانت لا تزال في يد العرب). والمرجح أن تكون القرية سقطت بعد بضعة أيام، قبل نهاية عملية داني في 18 تموز/يوليو. وذكرت صحيفة ((نيويورك تايمز)) أن وحدة من قوات المغاوير الإسرائيلية اقتحمت مشارف القرية، في 11 تموز/يوليو، من أجل إحباط محاولة عربية لاستعادة ويلهلما المجاورة؛ وهي مستعمرة زراعية أسسها رهبان تمبلار (Templar) الألمان (الهيكليون) قبل الحرب العالمية الأولى. لكن جاء في نبأ عاجل، عقب ذلك، أن القوات العربية استردت القرية في 12 تموز/يوليو، من أجل إقامة مرابض مدفعية لصدّ الهجمات الإسرائيلية على اللد. وجاء في رواية الصحيفة أن مصفحات الجيش العربي دخلت القرية، إلا أنها وصلت متأخرة جداً وكانت عاجزة عن نجدة اللد. وذكرت البرقيات أن الإسرائيليين استولوا على بيت نبالا في 13 تموز/يوليو، بعد قتال ((شديد)) اصطدمت فيه الدبابات والمصفحات الإسرائيلية بمصفحات الجيش العربي. وفي اليوم التالي، تواردت أنباء تفيد بأن القرية غدت أرضاً محايدة، ((لا تمثل أي خطر على اللد والرملة)) اللتين أمستا في يد الإسرائيليين. وبعد أيام قليلة قالت صحيفة ((نيويورك تايمز)) أن القرية احتُلت قبل توقيع الهدنة الثانية في 18 تموز/يوليو. 
ويزعم موريس أن سكان بيت نبالا أُخرجوا من القرية بأمر من الجيش العربي، قبل شهرين تقريباً من تاريخ احتلالها، أي في 13 أيار/مايو. لكن هذا مما لا يمكن التثبت منه. أما القرية نفسها فقد تقدم رئيس الحكومة الإسرائيلية دافيد ؟ بن غوريون، في 13 أيلول/سبتمبر 1948، من اللجنة الوزارية الإسرائيلية الخاصة بالأملاك المهجورة، بطلب الإذن في تدميرها.

*القرية اليوم*

غلبت على الموقع الحشائش والنباتات الشائكة الملتفة وشجر السرو والتين. ويقع الموقع نفسه في الجانب الشرقي من مستعمرة بيت نحميا، على خط مستقيم شرقي الطريق المؤدي إلى مطار اللد. وتقع على تخومه بقايا مقالع حجارة، وبعض المنازل المتهاوية. ولا يزال بعض الأجزاء من حيطان تلك المنازل قائماً. أما الأراضي المحيطة، فيزرعها الإسرائيليون.

*المغتصبات الصهيونية على اراضي القرية*

في سنة 1949، أُنشئت مستعمرة كفار ترومان (تكريماً للرئيس الأميركي هاري ترومان / Harry Truman)، غربي القرية. أما مستعمرة بيت نحميا، التي أُسست في سنة 1950، فتقع جنوبي الموقع. وكلتا المستعمرتين قائمة على أراضي القرية.


*





صور لبيت نبالا 


*

















*

**قدم أهالي القرية أغانيهم الشعبية في عدة مناسبات، وكان لكل مناسبة أغانيها الخاصة مثل أغاني البناء (الشوباش) وأغاني الطهور وأغاني ختم القرآن وأغاني العرس بكافة خطواته وأغاني الزراعة والحصاد وعودة الغائب والسفر والحجاج …الخ. ونوجز هذه الأغاني فيما يلي:*
*أ) الصحجة: يقف فيها الرجال صفين متقابلين ويبدأ أحدهم بالقول ويرد عليه صفه ومن ثم يرد عليه أحدهم في الصف الثاني ويرد عليه صفه، وقد يكون الحوار ساخنا فيصل أحيانا لدرجة القدح والذم والبهدلة مثل:*
*يا ميخذات النذل وش توخذن منه             سوين عقاله فتايل ولــعن منه*
*سروالك أزرق وراسك قد قدرتنا              وش جيبك يا نذل على صحجتنا*
*ب) دلعونا: وعادة ما يكون هذا النوع من الغناء في المناطق المفتوحة مثل الكروم أو الأعراس أو رعاية الجبال عند رعي الماشية، ومنها:*
*على دلعونا وليش دلعتيــني                عرفتيني مجوز ليش أخذتيـــني*
*لاكتب كتابك على ورق تيني                  وأجعل طلاقك حبة زيــــتونا*
*ج) العتابا والميجنا: وعادة ما تقال عند الحاجة إلى قطع الملل لتسلية نفسه مثل أوقات الحرث والدرس والحصاد، وخاصة إذا كان المغني وحيدا ومنها:* 
*يا دوب أنام يا دوب أقوم أدور                يا دوب أقول هون فارقنا الأحباب*
*د) زريف الطول: وربما تكون محورة من كلمة ظريف أي لطيف وطويل، وتقال للغزل والتحسر:*
*يا زريف الطول وين رايح تروح             جرحت قلبيي وغمقت الجروح*
*يا زريف الطول من الحارة مرق             مثل عود الند ملفلف بالـورق*
*ه) عاليادي:  ومن أغانيها:*
*عاليادي اليادي اليادي               يا أبو العبيدية*
*عجوز تطلب صــبي              وتقول أنا بنية*
*يا شوفة شفتها بتخبز على الصاج             مدقوق على صدرها خرفان ونعاج*
*و) أغاني الزفة: وقد يرددون أغاني الصحجة، ولكن بإيقاع أكثر سرعة، وينتقل المغني من شطر إلى أخر حتى وإن لم يكتمل المعنى أو البيت، مثل:*
*يا أم ثوب صباغه هندي             ما بقالك حاجة عندي*
*يا أم ثوب مطرزتــيه             حطيتي العجايب فـيه*
*يا أم ثوب الزم الــزم             زميني وأنا بـــنزم*
*ز) الجفرا: ومن أغانيها:*
*جفرا ويا هالربع بين كروم اللد               غابت علي الشمس يا مهـيرتي شدي*
*جفرا ويا هالربع بين البساتـين               غابت علينا الشمس يا مهيرتي طيري*
*ح) الشوباش: وهو نوع من الغناء يغنيه الرجال عند عقد البيت ويقوم به أحدهم ويرد عليه الغناء، وعند نقوط العريس ونهاية الزفة ومنه:*
*اللي لها ولد تنخاه          وتقول يا ولد الغنيمة*
*واللي له ضد يلقاه          وعيب علينا الهزيمة*
*واللي له ضد يلقاه          وعيب علينا الهزيمة*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*كل الشكر لمرورك وللمعلومات القيّمة هديل والف سلام وسلام لمدينة الرملة وفلسطين .. أشكر روعة حضورك 
*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*يا الله هالموضوع بيّن كم كانوا أعضاء منتدانا فاعلين وأيضا كيف كانوا من كل الأماكن ، اشواقي الحارة لكم جميعاً*

----------

